# Vertical Bridge PM Studying



## Chillhaus_SE (Apr 9, 2017)

Its almost the big day and as such its crunch time!

I am studying for the PM vertical bridge exam questions and want to know what others are planning to study.

Here's the list I have so far for what I think I might encounter on the afternoon portion:
Steel composite and non composite beams


----------



## Chillhaus_SE (Apr 9, 2017)

Woops messed that up, dont know how to edit this so ill restart here.

Its almost the big day and as such its crunch time!

I am studying for the PM vertical bridge exam questions and want to know what others are planning to study.

Here's the list I have so far for what I think I might encounter on the afternoon portion:
  Steel composite and non composite beams
  Prestressed beams
  Decks
  General loads
  Abutments
  Retaining walls
  Culverts
  Piers
  Misc steel bridge stuff like diaphragms, plate girder welds, and splices
  Concrete beam bridge (T beam)
  Deep beam

Any ideas for other major I am missing?

I am using mostly the FHWA, WisDOT, and Simplified LRFD Bridge Design book to study.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Apr 9, 2017)

Best advice i can give on steel is think what they can reasonably give you in two hours. I honestly think the splice design example is pushing it for two hours that is in most example books. From my experiences, without giving too much away NCEES watch dogs, is most of the 2 hour problem is a broad example broken up into many parts, like answer questions A through L for this steel component shown. Each is a major step in a design process, but they may give you certain info in each step since it isnt reasonable to do it all at once. For concrete, know your bending, know your shear, know your reinforcement calculations. Also, i have seen load distribution, such as they make you calc the load first, then do the rest. For abutments and retaining walls, all they are, are beams in a different direction. Just break them down like the concrete example and go from there, that is the easiest thing to do. For pre-stressed beams, know your flexural equation and also know your H/4 stirrups in the end of the beam from the pre-stressing force. That is a good one to know


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Apr 10, 2017)

I would add constructability checks to your list as well.  The FHWA guides are also very useful to have, they are great for cook booking your way through things on the vertical test.

https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/lrfd/lrfdtoc.cfm

https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/lrfd/pscustoc.cfm


----------

